# Nurse and construction manager looking to move and work in canada



## dorgle41 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all. We are a 30 something couple from yorkshire uk. We have 2 kids and one on the way. My wife is a registered nurse and I am am looking to work in the construction industry.
We would love a bit of honest advice about living and working in canada. We dont want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire so to speak!

Thankyou to all replies in anticipation.....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dorgle41 said:


> Hi all. We are a 30 something couple from yorkshire uk. We have 2 kids and one on the way. My wife is a registered nurse and I am am looking to work in the construction industry.
> We would love a bit of honest advice about living and working in canada. We dont want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire so to speak!
> 
> Thankyou to all replies in anticipation.....


So what frying pan are you presently in? Why do you want to emigrate and why Canada? Is it because you want the Canadian experience or just to escape the UK one?


----------



## dorgle41 (Aug 13, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> So what frying pan are you presently in? Why do you want to emigrate and why Canada? Is it because you want the Canadian experience or just to escape the UK one?


In the uk miserable frying pan. Looking for a change and a better way of life for our children and us.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dorgle41 said:


> In the uk miserable frying pan. Looking for a change and a better way of life for our children and us.


I'll try to give you information but remember these are my opinions.
Many immigrants from UK love it here, some are so-so about it and some hate it with a passion. I believe a great deal depends on what type of lifestyle one has in the UK. If you have a nice house, well furnished and decorated in a good area, one or two cars, good job(s) happy children, take two or more vacations every year, all the electronic toys etc, then why do you want to leave that? If, on the other hand, you live in a council flat/house in a grotty neighbourhood, chav neighbours with ASBO's, fear for your and your children's safety, then I can understand why you want to get out.
Coming here is a massive undertaking. You have to uproot the family, sell your home if you own one and come here virtually knowing very little and probably no-one. Our economy wasn't hit anything like as badly as the UK, but it was damaged somewhat. Jobs are somewhat difficult to come by for some folk.
Personally I'm very happy here but then I came many years ago when the UK was in dire straits. The one big drawback for people coming here is homesickness. Try and visualize your family today with the neighbours, close friends, parents/grandparents and then visualize it without all of these. That's what it's like until you develop some of these relationships. Children seem to settle more easily and quickly and other ex-pats claim their kids love it and have so much to do here. Schooling is reported as being good and their kids seem to love/like it better than in the UK.
Housing here is considerably less expensive than in the UK. I've seen reports from other ex-pats that cost of living overall is about the same. Others have said it's more expensive whereas others say it's cheaper. Who knows the true answer? I imagine it depends on individual lifestyles.
Canada does not have the social welfare system such as in the UK. We do not have a cradle to grave society. We have free health care to a point but it doesn't cover drugs and dental care. Many employers provide these as benefits to their employees.
It wouldn't be right if I didn't mention the weather. At the moment I am sitting outside under the gazebo. It is a beautiful sunny morning and the temperature is 24c but with the humidity feels like 32c. We have had a super summer in Ontario so far, and that is usually the norm. Winters in Canada are what sends the UK ex-pats crazy although in the Toronto area it really isn't that bad. Except for the west coast (Vancouver) we get winter here. To get through it one has to embrace it. There are so many activities available in the winter such as skiing, sledding, skidooing, skating etc, etc. The kids love it and as long as everyone wears the right clothing, it's easy peasy.
Have you any particular part of Canada in mind? This is an immense country so it would help if you have some idea.
If I can answer any more questions I am happy to do so and much good luck with your decision making.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

HEY Dorgle where in Yorkshire are you, we are in Halifax, landing in November, in Halifax NS


----------

